# not sure what I have got here!!



## leastofthese (Dec 31, 2009)

not reallysure how long these have been flowering probably since the last week of november. may be around 5 weeks but just not sure. these are the plants from "any help would be greatly appericated) thread. if you read it you know my situation. this is what you all probably call bag seed dont know the orgin or type. they just started specleling out and turning yellow the other day. my temp is 75 my soil ph is around 7 to 7.3. MH 400 watter. been feeding them (I know I know) mircal grow bloom food. 15/30/15 dont forget I have read alot and that is all I could get my hands on at the time. because of the catch containers under my 5 gal buckets I cant water a gallon at a time so I have been feeding them 1/2 per 5 gal. every 3 to 4 days. I am in the processof flushing them starting today.

I chech the trics the other day and they were clear checked them today and they are milky and some amber depending where I look. the leafs are day looking and all the trics that was on the leafs has dried up and my very well be the little yellow specs on the leafs. so am I ready to harvest or do will it hurt to go ahead and flush a week and re check. oh yeah while I was looking at the buds under the old scope an little friend walked by must be some very small bug any clues???

these pics may not come out good enough to see I am reducing them in paint I dont know if you can re load them and re size them on your computer or not! I have larger then average hands.


----------



## leastofthese (Dec 31, 2009)

here are three more


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 31, 2009)

not ready yet..those pistils need to swell to make you some buds..I would say atleast another 4 weeks..prob like 6 it looks sativa and those can go a while..ph of 6.5 would be much better your ph is too high good luck! not ready for a final flush but I would flush them with a proper ph.


----------



## leastofthese (Dec 31, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> not ready yet..those pistils need to swell to make you some buds..I would say atleast another 4 weeks..prob like 6 it looks sativa and those can go a while..ph of 6.5 would be much better your ph is too high good luck! not ready for a final flush but I would flush them with a proper ph.


 

what is the best way to bring ph down in the flush water? I cau use distilled water but it is around 7 I can boil water but it is around 7 so what can I do to get to down to 6 or 6.5? what about the yellow specks??

thanks


----------



## Alistair (Jan 1, 2010)

You need to adjust the pH of the water/feed solution you use to a pH between 6.3-6.8, at least that's what the soil pH should be.  Adjust the pH of your solution by using a pH down product from a hydro, or other similar store.  Or, you can use vinegar to lower the pH.  However, supposedly, vinegar doesn't maintain lower pH levels for more than a coiuple of days or so.  In the past I've used apple cider vinegar.  Or, you could use RO water.  I get RO water from theGlacier water machine. RO is reverse osmosis. The pH of this water is almost always a bit acidic.  Now, to raise the pH of this water, I add some 30% KOH, or pH Up.  Plus, a digital pH meter is necessary for accurate measurements.

People are mostly down on MG ppre-nuted potting soil.  MG fertilizer is strong, but not necessarily bad.  That reminds me, most fertlizer that I use lowers the pH of the water.


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 1, 2010)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> You need to adjust the pH of the water/feed solution you use to a pH between 6.3-6.8, at least that's what the soil pH should be. Adjust the pH of your solution by using a pH down product from a hydro, or other similar store. Or, you can use vinegar to lower the pH. However, supposedly, vinegar doesn't maintain lower pH levels for more than a coiuple of days or so. In the past I've used apple cider vinegar. Or, you could use RO water. I get RO water from theGlacier water machine. RO is reverse osmosis. The pH of this water is almost always a bit acidic. Now, to raise the pH of this water, I add some 30% KOH, or pH Up. Plus, a digital pH meter is necessary for accurate measurements.
> 
> People are mostly down on MG ppre-nuted potting soil. MG fertilizer is strong, but not necessarily bad. That reminds me, most fertlizer that I use lowers the pH of the water.


 
well the MG (15/30/15)I had to use to up my phosphate for flowering and that was all I could get my hands on is short notice! I think I will flush for a week then check my soil ph then go from there. no one has made a comment about the little yellow specks on the leafs, just wondering what that may be. looked at the leafs under the old scope and the trics that were there seem to have dried up not sure if that is the yellowing specks or what. there are trics that are still there but not as plentyful as before. 

thanks


----------



## Alistair (Jan 1, 2010)

I saw the yellow spots, and I don't know what they are.  Unless they're bugs making those, it might have something to do with nutrient lockout, because of incorrect pH?

I think the MG fertilizer will work fine as long as you monitor pH and don't over-feed.  I use Fox Farm inorganic fertilizers and they're high-powered like the MG, and if used sparingly, they work fine.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 1, 2010)

I think it looks like a bug problem...hold your plant up to the light and see if you see any small webbing anywhere.  Check the undersides of the leaves with your scope and see if you have a colony of tiny spider like creatures.  I hope not, but I'm fearing spider mites.  Or could possably be some other bug.  The spots do not look like a typical nute defieciency to me,  more like a critter attack.  If you do have some bugs hit them with a horticultral oil, like neem, or Ortho makes one called volck oil spray.  If you catch them early enough this will probably take care of them, if your plants are infested you will need to break out the big guns, and get like a pyrithium spray.  Take a look and let us know what you see on the underside of the leaves.


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 1, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I think it looks like a bug problem...hold your plant up to the light and see if you see any small webbing anywhere. Check the undersides of the leaves with your scope and see if you have a colony of tiny spider like creatures. I hope not, but I'm fearing spider mites. Or could possably be some other bug. The spots do not look like a typical nute defieciency to me, more like a critter attack. If you do have some bugs hit them with a horticultral oil, like neem, or Ortho makes one called volck oil spray. If you catch them early enough this will probably take care of them, if your plants are infested you will need to break out the big guns, and get like a pyrithium spray. Take a look and let us know what you see on the underside of the leaves.


 
ok little black bugs with white legs didnt notice webbing but hard to hold it still there was some white stuff under the leaves but couldnt make it out!  where is the best place to buy what I need!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

you could try washing and spraying them with an alcohol water mixture..liike 50/50 I use the 91% alcohol...wipe down all leaves..the alcohol will evaporate and wont effect the bud taste later on..the white stuff could be eggs...
thanks al I dont know much about ph adjustment..
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Alistair Young again.


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 1, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> you could try washing and spraying them with an alcohol water mixture..liike 50/50 I use the 91% alcohol...wipe down all leaves..the alcohol will evaporate and wont effect the bud taste later on..the white stuff could be eggs...
> thanks al I dont know much about ph adjustment..
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Alistair Young again.


 
so if I am going to spray the leafs with ach/h2o or soap suds when should I do it lights on or off!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 1, 2010)

Go to home depot and get organicide and s spray bottle. Mix it up and spray down when lights turn on. If you see them come back and want to wipe them out, IMO for a very long time. Order floramite. End all.


----------



## zipflip (Jan 1, 2010)

kinda comenting on wat i saw in pix more , but in the second pic in ur second post in the middle them look liek either very severely oddly swollen callyxes. i mean im not seein many others on her liek this.
 and one one of them it almost lookes like a couple nanners startin to peak out :confused2:
  also i noticed an abundance of single blade leaves . i know some sativas it is common to throw out single blade leaves in the buds but IMO urs almost loos more liek its a bit too healthy. maybe gettin enuff "N" but at the same time too much "N" for the given point in flower she's in maybe kikin her back in to reveg. even.
 i know you said its bagseed, but she looks like bag seed from some indica rather than sativa that has hermed and revegged on ya. :confused2:
  anyone else seein wat im seeing?
  i had this happen to me early last year on a few. is why it popped out at me.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't see any nanners...and the crazy single bladed growth has been that way for awhile, he had some light issues that we got him fixed up on...poor old guy has bugs now...you can't win Leastofthese!  Hang in there bud, your higher power wants to show you all that can possably go wrong in your first grow...lol.  If this one gets much worse I'm gonna tell you to pitch it and lets get on with the good genetics, and quit screwing around with this grow.  Spray as soon as lights come on.  You never want to spray buds when the lights are going to go out.  I don't like to spray buds ever, but this is one of those exceptions...you got to kill these things.


----------



## zipflip (Jan 1, 2010)

this wat i was seeing. the lil yellow pointy lookin thing pokin outta teh callyx.  thsi hwo all my nanners would come out. lat in flower and would come out lil lil spikes in pairs or multiple pairs pokin out together like bundles of bannannas   (man, there too dan many N's & a's in bbbanananna  LOL.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't see it zip, but I've only had hermi's one time.  Those came out a very bright yellow, totally different color from all the other growth.  I'm not seeing it, but I aint arguing with you either zip...my monitor is old, so it may not be showing up on mine.  These plants are definately funky lookin though aren't they...some wierd growth.  Least of these had been givin some bad advice from a "friend" on light schedules.  These girls have been through hell, and now add a bug problem it wouldn't suprise me if they hermi'd.  If they have hermd then you need to just count your losses leastof...and move on to the good genetics.  This time you will have a good start, get the room cleaned with a bleach water solution, and get everything set for the "Good" grow.  Chalk it up as a learning experience.  I'm not saying to kill them yet!...but check what Zip is pointing to, if it looks like a bannana in real life, it's time to throw in the towel.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 2, 2010)

I double taked on it too. Pic is too blury to know for sure.


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 2, 2010)

here are a few more pics with better shot of the object in question. none of them look like nanners, to me some of them look like seed pods I did try and pollenate one cola. the bugs are spider mites killed most of them just checked them and saw a few re sprayed with the alch/h2o. have wiped some of the leafs down but not sure how productive that will be a bunch of leafs but my ability to be gentle isnt the best have tore off several leafs so may just give it a rest dont want to stress them anymore then they already have been.

legal one of my remaining two brain cells kicked in when I read your post about the possible stress and I remember why I went from 24/7 to 16/8 that was the advice from my ex-friend! on how to sex them that they would show their colors male or female then I could toss the males. which is what I did but I guess I never switched them back they started a weak form or flowering and I went ahead and left them in 16/8 they were that way for about two weeks then I found this site and the weather got to cold and I brought them in and put them on 12/12 around 11/30. 

not knowing anymore then I do the colas seem to be forming they are tight bunches of the pod looking things that appear to have opened and formed this stringy little bloom. they are growing from the top down. the pod looking things on the one plant that I dusted with pollen are bigger and darker color then the ones turning into little bloom looking things. 

I will take a few more pics and try and post later. 

thank you all for your help!


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 2, 2010)

more pics still dont see anything that looks like hermie but then what do I know?  like I said the pods on the one plant are bigger then the others and a darker color. hop these help!  those mites are tough little buggers!


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 2, 2010)

here are the others, if nothing else I am learning how to use my camera!  maybe give up growing and become a plant photographer!!


----------



## captain1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks Like a hermie to me. Just saw this in another grow it was blue berry and didnt show any male parts that I could find but it got the whole crop. LOTS of seeds every other bud or so. Personaly I would get rid of ot unless you dont have any other plants with it. Like I said sometimes only part of the plant hemis so there is some good buds. At first I thought he had huge buds until I notice it was because they were packed with seeds.


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 2, 2010)

captain1 said:
			
		

> Looks Like a hermie to me. Just saw this in another grow it was blue berry and didnt show any male parts that I could find but it got the whole crop. LOTS of seeds every other bud or so. Personaly I would get rid of ot unless you dont have any other plants with it. Like I said sometimes only part of the plant hemis so there is some good buds. At first I thought he had huge buds until I notice it was because they were packed with seeds.


 
now i pollenated part of one plant to try and get seed back that may be what your seeing! the whole plant doesnt look like that and the other one has no signs of it either.

thanks


----------



## captain1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Im saying the Blue Berry was a female that hermied on him only part went male It shows all female sex parts. If there is one that you missed with a pollen sack it can get the rooms all im saying. In my opinion its not worth the risk if ya got alot of other plants it can pollenate.


----------



## captain1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ahh I see you pollenated it yourself? Then that makes sence


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 2, 2010)

captain1 said:
			
		

> Im saying the Blue Berry was a female that hermied on him only part went male It shows all female sex parts. If there is one that you missed with a pollen sack it can get the rooms all im saying. In my opinion its not worth the risk if ya got alot of other plants it can pollenate.


 
oh ok! no just the two plants first attempt at growing. didnt invest alot of doe in it until I could figure it out. this site is a wealth of info and the people are priceless! of course I dont know anything but other then those you think may be hermies it is just part of the plant about spreading to the rest I really cant seperate them I would just have to trash the whole plant! already have an idea of what the next grow will be if this turns out to be anything it is a plus! bag seed from God only knows what! got the bugs a few days ago and an waging a battle against them at the present. shot them with alchol and h2o so I either killed some of them or they are cursing me for the hangover today!!!

thanks for the info


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 2, 2010)

captain1 said:
			
		

> Ahh I see you pollenated it yourself? Then that makes sence


 
yeah i had a big old male so I put him outside and caught the pollen then when the females showed themselves after a few weeks I dusted the one and only part of it. I started this with some unstable advice started 24/7 lights the went to 16/8 to make them show their sex(have since learned how to tell the difference) the mistake I made I left them on 16/8 for about 3 weeks before bringing them inside the house for a more controled temp and when I brought them in I switched them to 12/12. I am afraid I may have stunted their growth by leaving them on 16/8 for that long.

someone told me the other day they look like they are just bout 4 weeks old so that would leave me 4 to 6 more weeks possibly. if I can fight off these bugs I might have a chance of producing something!


thanks again!


----------



## captain1 (Jan 2, 2010)

A good gogger is ADAMS flea and tick with SKYKILZ in it. Works great for me if you have the bugs.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 3, 2010)

Man...my screen just doesn't allow me to look at those pics clearly, I thought I saw one pic that may have been a nanner, but I really can't tell.  Your going to have to be the judge least...or let some of these guys with better monitors be the judge.  Sorry I'm really no help with this one.  Good luck with killing the mites.  Before you start the next grow, with the good seeds, your going to want to really bug bomb your house, do it once wait a couple weeks and do it again, also clean the space with a bleach water solution, just in case there was any pollen in there...get the place squared away for the new genetics.  Good luck on the buggers!


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 3, 2010)

was looking for an organic bug control and found this though what the heck pretty cheap and if it doesnt kill the bugs I can control the flea and ticks on my dogs and clean out myself also. will let you know! really sounds to good to be true!


hxxps://www.earthworkshealth.com/organic-pest-control.php


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 4, 2010)

hmmm, never seen that before let us know how it works.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah, post 18, last pic shows 3-4 nanners, lower, center...


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 4, 2010)

like i said I pollenated one branch of the plant for seed. the rest dont look like that.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 4, 2010)

They should have some good trich development by now. Gonna be mexi. Toss and fire up some quality genetics. Get the mites under control like I said earlier for the next grow. Otherwise they look healthy, got agreen thumb. GL


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 5, 2010)

Irish is right...i see them now, bright yellow, I think they have just been through too much hell least....chalk it up to a learning experience, and get ready to grow some killer smoke...you'll have it all dialed in now!


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 5, 2010)

the garlic water did the trick killed them all deader then dead!!! no one left standing!! will spray once a week until just before harvest.

as for the trich the bugs must have caused some damage there because before they were clear and nice and tall but now they are closer to the leaf. the ones on the buds look ok they are turning from clear to cloudy or milky looking a few amber. is it best to let them get 50/50 or go further? it seems like I read that you can let them go to long and they will loose quality! 

this ought to be about the 6th week of flowering. I have flushed them for a week and the ph is between 6-6.5 so I will go back to feeding them. on the next watering, I cant get a full gallon in my bucket because of the runoff container so I will feed them about 1/2 gallon every 3 days. 

I would highly recomend the garlic water it worked great like I said and only cost a head of garlic.  you take 4 or 5 cloves smash them with your knife then chop them up coursely and put them in a sause pan to boil once they hit a rolling boil let them boil about a minute then let it cool put it in your spray bottle and soak them down good, works like a charm!!!!  the only problem is I got a couple of pizza delievery guys with some tiny little pizzas, guess they called for a last meal!! without the garlic it didnt set well with them!!


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 5, 2010)

I might have forgot to tell you guys that those with what you call nanners on them are only on one limb of one plant that I pollenuated at the beginning.   I took one of the darker ones off and inside were these little hair like strings that are on the blooms so I really dont know what i have but there isnt any of that stuff on the other plant or even on any of the other limbs of the plant they nanners are on..

thanks again and sorry if I forgot to tell you the rest of the story!!


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 5, 2010)

well after trimming a leaf or two and a small bud and putting them under the old scope this is what I have. this is from a quote about harvesting your plants on this site. "As far as trichomes are concerned, the tall ones with swollen, clear, bulbous heads are what to shoot for. The denser the concentration, the greater the potency."

as far as that quote goes that is just what they look like! :holysheep: they are turning milky and every now and then I catch site of an amber one, no doubt!  so I am thinging not knowing the exacte date that they started flowering(learned the importance of a grow journal there!) I will put them about six weeks and them being what I believe to be Sativas because I compared some leafs then the harvest window is a bit longer. but to play it safe probably when the trich get to a 50/50 mix of amber and milky I believe to be on the safe side I will probably put the big chop on them unless you guys have any info that tell me to leave them a little longer.  I dont want to miss the window and loose some quality because no telling what I really have here and I can probably use all the quality I can get.  

so I believe they are at 6 weeks now in the next two weeks they ought to be turning amber a bit more and more so if you have any ideas let them rip! 

you have all been so great and helpful if only the rest of the would could get along like that it would be just what God ment it to be! reminds me of a scripture in the new testament.

Matt 7:12
12 "Therefore, whatever you want men to do to you, do also to them, for this is the Law and the Prophets.
(NKJ)


love and peace is what its all about!

hey maybe we need to open a business selling brownies with a kick not letting them know what the kick is and after we got the US straightened out go global!!!


----------



## nvthis (Jan 9, 2010)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> I add some 30% KOH, or pH Up.


 
Hey AY, wassup bro? Ok man, just gotta hear how you came to use KOH for your plants? I don't think I have heard of this before. KOH is some nasty caustic stuff we use for mushroom identification or unclogging drains. How did you come to use this stuff? In fact sodium or potassium hydrochlorite seems pretty ubiquitous and interchangable for these purposes... (see active ingredient in Drano)


----------

